
The new Microsoft 365 Personal and Family subscriptions - urs
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2020/03/30/introducing-new-microsoft-365-personal-family-subscriptions/
======
urs
It’s been fascinating watching Satya turn Microsoft into a cloud services
company over the last few year and this is another great example again turning
an enterprise experience into a consumer one.

------
garmaine
> Microsoft 365 builds on the foundation of Office infusing new artificial
> intelligence (AI), rich content and templates, and cloud-powered experiences

How do you opt out of this?

